# This will be interesting someday.



## table1349 (Oct 15, 2016)

CFA is Developing 'CFexpress' Cards that Will Max Out at a Blistering 8GB/s

Especially to people like action shooters.  At 8Gb a second you would take longer inserting and removing the card than it would take to download the images.


----------

